# ~15 year olds stats~?



## kenwood (Nov 30, 2005)

*what are stats of a 15yr old be around
on these lifts?

benchpress:
squats:
deadlift:
ez bar curls:*


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

kenwood said:
			
		

> *what are stats of a 15yr old be around
> on these lifts?
> 
> benchpress:300
> ...


----------



## kenwood (Nov 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *ForemanRules*
> what are stats of a 15yr old be around
> on these lifts?
> 
> ...



i'm serious man..


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

kenwood said:
			
		

> i'm serious man..


Those were mine at 15


----------



## zapedy (Nov 30, 2005)

could be nething lol


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Those were mine at 15



Likely Story.


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Likely Story.


True story   Maxed out every year right before my next B-day....so that was days before I turned 16, not really that big of a deal


----------



## kenwood (Nov 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *ForemanRules*
> Those were mine at 15



i'm serious i'm talking about a 15yr old and i'm talking about the stats of a 15yr old that has never lifted before and a 15yr old that has lifted before


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 30, 2005)

No such data exists.


----------



## kenwood (Nov 30, 2005)

if u were taking a wild guess what do u think?


----------



## MyK (Nov 30, 2005)

kenwood said:
			
		

> i'm serious i'm talking about a 15yr old and i'm talking about the stats of a 15yr old that has never lifted before and a 15yr old that has lifted before



people arent like robots!!! were alllllll different!!!


----------



## kenwood (Nov 30, 2005)

no kidding


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 30, 2005)

Why the fuck do you care? All I know is that my stats were waaaay..... better then yours when I was 15. Dont lift cos you wonna impress someone dumbass, that's not what bodybuilding is about fool.


----------



## MyK (Nov 30, 2005)

kenwood said:
			
		

> no kidding



im serious!!




is that you in your avatar?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 30, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Why the fuck do you care? All I know is that my stats were waaaay..... better then yours when I was 15. Dont lift cos you wonna impress someone dumbass, that's not what bodybuilding is about fool.


 Way to be positive. I don't recall him asking what your stats were or how they compared. He just wants to know how he stacks up to the average person. It's not a crime and it doesn't mean he wants to impress someone. After all, he's going to be the only one who knows how he compares. Glad you thought your post through. And, whether you want to believe it or not, bodybuilding is indeed superficial by pretty much all accounts.

 If I had to take a wild guess for the average stats of the average fifteen-year-old, it would probably be 150 ATG back squat, 150 deadlift, 135 bench. Those could be off by a mile, I really have no idea. I just figured that the average weight is probably somewhere around 150 and for the untrained individual, that might be average. Of course, this is difficult to test. You see, testing an untrained individual is impossible to do safely - you'd have to teach him proper form. However, the very act of learning proper form will most likely have increased his efficiency in the lifts.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't know about 15 yr olds...but as for the average kid who was around 13 or 14, in my P.E. class, there was a time when our gym teacher made everyone attempt to bench the bar and some people could do it MAYBE a few times...


----------



## MyK (Nov 30, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> I don't know about 15 yr olds...but as for the average kid who was around 13 or 14, in my P.E. class, there was a time when our gym teacher made everyone attempt to bench the bar and some people could do it MAYBE a few times...



are you a girl?


----------



## maxpro2 (Nov 30, 2005)

Lift for yourself. Set your own personal goals and try to break them. Don't worry about how much weight you can move in relation to others...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol @ that


----------



## BTY2047 (Nov 30, 2005)

well i just turned 16, 
my bw is 150 my maxes are 225 bench, 300 squat (bellow parallel) and a 325 deadlift. The quat was the hardest im aiming for 320 by the end of januray. Below parallel


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Some of these young bucks amaze me with their so called lifts...


----------



## BTY2047 (Nov 30, 2005)

i just hit 275 for 5 reps of a low box if you dont know what a box squat is your a faggot who cant squat and does the half squats with 135 pound,  well it's a box thats 2 inches below parallel with a close stance.


----------



## MyK (Nov 30, 2005)

I was benching 500 inutero!


----------



## silencer (Nov 30, 2005)

My little brother has just Turned 17 (Nov 25th), But he is skinny and has Just Just just started with the weights about 1 month ago. He can bench 155 +/-, He doesn't squat or deadlift...you know how it goes, its all about the front when you start, haha.


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Nov 30, 2005)

kenwood said:
			
		

> *what are stats of a 15yr old be around
> on these lifts?
> 
> benchpress:175
> ...




ill be 15 in 1 month.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 30, 2005)

BTY2047 said:
			
		

> i just hit 275 for 5 reps of a low box if you dont know what a box squat is your a faggot who cant squat and does the half squats with 135 pound, well it's a box thats 2 inches below parallel with a close stance.


 You annoy me. Not only are you condescending, but you don't realize that two inches below parallel really isn't that low. if you think back squats are hard, try front squats weightlifting style or overhead squats. Personally I've never done box squats. I just go down as far as I possibly can. Why limit your ROM? I mean I understand the principles behind it, but there's really no reason to unless you're training specifically for a sport IMO.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 30, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Some of these young bucks amaze me with their so called lifts...


 I agree. Some of them seem like they'd be setting national records with their lifts. One of them was at a BW of 145 and doing an ATG squat of 300 at the age of 14. If he's telling the truth (not pointing fingers or anything) then that's pretty damn good. Also makes me feel like shit but that's alright.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 30, 2005)

kenwood said:
			
		

> i'm serious i'm talking about a 15yr old and i'm talking about the stats of a 15yr old that has never lifted before and a 15yr old that has lifted before



Too broad of a statement.  You can't say this 15 year old represents all 15 year olds in his/her stats for never lifting.  With genetics, lifestyle, height, and weight it's just not possible to give a realistic answer.


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 30, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Way to be positive. I don't recall him asking what your stats were or how they compared. He just wants to know how he stacks up to the average person.



Did you even read what he was typing? He asked about 15 year olds and since I was 15 a few mos. back, I know exactly what my stats were so I told the fool that they're better then his since he cares about other peoples stats so much.

Might wonna hit the gym harder kenwood~!!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 30, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Did you even read what he was typing? He asked about 15 year olds and since I was 15 a few mos. back, I know exactly what my stats were so I told the fool that they're better then his since he cares about other peoples stats so much.
> 
> Might wonna hit the gym harder kenwood~!!


 Yes, but he's asking about average statistics. I know exactly what he's talking about - had he searched, he'd find an extremely similar thread started by me about the same exact thing for the same exact age group.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 30, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Too broad of a statement. You can't say this 15 year old represents all 15 year olds in his/her stats for never lifting. With genetics, lifestyle, height, and weight it's just not possible to give a realistic answer.


 He meant the average of those his age who lift and the average of those his age who do not. He wasn't talking about taking a single person from each group and comparing himself to them.


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 30, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> - had he searched, he'd find an extremely similar thread started by me about the same exact thing for the same exact age group.



Kenwood, *Search* next time Bitch.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 30, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> My little brother has just Turned 17 (Nov 25th), But he is skinny and has Just Just just started with the weights about 1 month ago. He can bench 155 +/-, He doesn't squat or deadlift...you know how it goes, its all about the front when you start, haha.


bitter of of of  a stutter there man


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2005)

Okay, usually I try to be as helpful as possible, but this is just a worthless thread and it makes me want to drill a hole in my skull.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 30, 2005)

OK lexus, we are all impressed and wooed by your strength.
Honestly, you're not that great, Prolly weigh a ton too.


----------



## nemesis (Nov 30, 2005)

when i was 15 i think i benched something like 155 my friend benched 140 at 15 and this kid at the gym benches 205 hes 16 i think but thats close enough so whats the average of that (as i pull out the calculator cuz i cant do math) thts about 167 sp theres an average of 3 people


----------



## LexusGS (Dec 1, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> OK lexus, we are all impressed and wooed by your strength.
> Honestly, you're not that great, Prolly weigh a ton too.


ok.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 1, 2005)

id say at 15 most kids can bench there body weight maybe a lil more or less


----------



## GFR (Dec 1, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> OK lexus, we are all impressed and wooed by your strength.
> Honestly, you're not that great, Prolly weigh a ton too.


LexusGS only weighs 1/2 a ton, true story I was there to see for myself.


----------



## LexusGS (Dec 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> LexusGS only weighs 1/2 a ton, true story I was there to see for myself.


Yes you was my friend!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 1, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> id say at 15 most kids can bench there body weight maybe a lil more or less


 I think I would disagree with this statement.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 1, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I think I would disagree with this statement.



I would disagree as well....I was a few years older than that when I started lifting and couldn't bench my body weight....the AVERAGE man that lifts (recreational or every once in a while included) can prolly bench their bodyweight maybe a lil more....hell I'm not weak and I can only bench about 1.25x my body weight...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 1, 2005)

I once heard that 80% of Americans can't bench their BW. I don't know if this is true, but I certainly wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 1, 2005)

you guy may be right, im just saying i startd around age 15 and weighd prob 150 or so, i could hit 140 or so untrained. Im naturally a stong kid but i most people who get into lifting are stronger than avg.  Its just a ruff estimate


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 1, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I once heard that 80% of Americans can't bench their BW. I don't know if this is true, but I certainly wouldn't doubt it.



i deff believe that, think about how many fat bitches there are, 250 lb fat woman prob can bench the bar. that really messes up the data


----------



## MattV (Dec 6, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Likely Story.


It's very likely, I happen to be 15 at the moment.
Bench : 268
Deadlift : 512
Squat : 445
*EDIT forgot front squat* : Roughly 368 for a double.
C & J : 283
Snatch : 220
BW : 266 height 6'1
I'm an Olympic Style weightlifter, my physique isn't all that great, hence my being at this website.  Placed 4th at Schoolage Natl's this year.  The weights were converted from Kilos FYI incase anyone was curious about the odd numbers.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 7, 2005)

MattV said:
			
		

> It's very likely, I happen to be 15 at the moment.
> Bench : 268
> Deadlift : 512
> Squat : 445
> ...



Damn you...

I was thinking about maybe trying to break the national deadlift record for the 16-17 age group in my weight class. Maybe you should try instead...

How long have you been training? Those stats are almost unbelievable...


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Damn you...
> 
> I was thinking about maybe trying to break the national deadlift record for the 16-17 age group in my weight class. Maybe you should try instead...
> 
> How long have you been training? Those stats are almost unbelievable...


Yes they are


----------



## MattV (Dec 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes they are


I started out early 6th grade, my dad MADE me come down to a local gym and that's when I began my short PL career.  I trained in the PLs for about 8 months.  I never did sets of 5 or more, we went simply for sterength.  90% of your best in anything for 2-3 reps, did that for 2-3 sets.  If it went easy I went for a record, if it didn't come to easy I would go up nearing 95% for 5-6 sets of singles.  I also had a VERY good plyometric program provided to me by my soon to be HS Football Coach(7th grade at the time).  My dads friend started to help train me and shortly after he began helping me, he introduced me to the Olympic Lifts.  Squabble, remember I have around 50ish pounds on you.  What's the nat'l deadlift record for 16-17 anyway?


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

MattV said:
			
		

> I started out early 6th grade, my dad MADE me come down to a local gym and that's when I began my short PL career.  I trained in the PLs for about 8 months.  I never did sets of 5 or more, we went simply for sterength.  90% of your best in anything for 2-3 reps, did that for 2-3 sets.  If it went easy I went for a record, if it didn't come to easy I would go up nearing 95% for 5-6 sets of singles.  I also had a VERY good plyometric program provided to me by my soon to be HS Football Coach(7th grade at the time).  My dads friend started to help train me and shortly after he began helping me, he introduced me to the Olympic Lifts.  Squabble, remember I have around 50ish pounds on you.  What's the nat'l deadlift record for 16-17 anyway?


http://www.usapowerlifting.com/records/american/men-teen.htm
* 
American Records 14-15*

125 kgs  	
275.5 lbs 	


	Deadlift 	A Reid 		545.50 	Jun-03


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah I'm down to about 205 right now but you're still younger. I suppose you've trained for about three years longer than I have though, so I don't feel like complete crap haha.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Dec 8, 2005)

one of  my best friends when he was 16 could get up 395 no lie his legs and asss are also so insanley huge and rock solid its incredible his calfs have to be 21inches and rock solid never seen ne thing like him he never even worked out legs he was on the national bike racing team when he was young so his legs develoepd like that to bad he drinks 20 beers every night now and hast worked out since h.s. football


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 8, 2005)

tell you what bro, i was weak when i was younger then all of a sudden my lift blew up and so did i, then you have my cousin he is 19 never worked out before and his first time in the gym he benched 275 12 times, and dead lifted 455, but those damn corn fead farm boys are tough as steel. me on the other hand when i started like 3 years ago, i benched 175 my first time, squated like 225 and deadlifted 255, i was 15, so dont worry uyou will get to where you want to be, and just because your bro can lift more  or looks bigger, that shit dont matter it is your dream your goal and your life, end of story.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 8, 2005)

true my uncle is 42 and benches 425, but his deads are fucking insane, plus he is a smoker bout 4 packs a day, that shit pisses me off i got to work for my shit lol


----------



## GFR (Dec 8, 2005)

My grandpa is 84 and can still bench 335, but he has bad knees so he cant train legs or deads


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 8, 2005)

some fucking people , my uncle has always been strong though, his test levels are through the roof, like 14000 or sumthing , i mean mine are 12000, but i am 18. normal is like 5000-7000, plus he eats what he want when he want, and smokes and just really does not give a damn. the ones with the genes waste em lol


----------



## GFR (Dec 8, 2005)

My grandpas test level is 35000, I can't even guess what it was at 18.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 8, 2005)

man now u bullshiting, little too extreme. lol


----------



## GFR (Dec 8, 2005)

True story


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story


----------

